

The Concert Speakers Are A Lie - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5644585/the-concert-speakers-are-a-lie

======
kylelibra
A possible explanation could be that the technology has gotten so much better
they don't need as many stacks to create loud sound. Maybe they feel like they
needs all these fake stacks to make people think a concert is loud.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Definitely, they probably needed a lot more speakers to get the same level of
sound but didn't want the stage to look empty and it also probably gives a
placebo effect (ie. more speakers=louder). I just thought this was interesting
because I hadn't ever heard about it before this article.

